# What choke for ducks



## MagSPot (Feb 1, 2010)

What choke I use modify and two shot


----------



## JerkBait (Feb 1, 2010)

all depends on the situation.


----------



## MagSPot (Feb 1, 2010)

Like how


----------



## stuckonquack (Feb 1, 2010)

shot and location of hunt if you hunt flooded timber need one that is little less constricted like imp or even skeet and for open water use mod or a waterfowl full can not use a factory full with steel unless otherwise stated


----------



## JerkBait (Feb 1, 2010)

i used an improved cylinder and 3-4 shot this season and consistently killed ducks in different situations. 

the more ducks i shoot the more im a fan of 3 and smaller shot with an improved cylinder or skeet choke.


----------



## stuckonquack (Feb 1, 2010)

i also agree with that but i like the number 2 shot kind of what you like but i use a mod choke


----------



## JerkBait (Feb 1, 2010)

stuckonquack said:


> i also agree with that but i like the number 2 shot kind of what you like but i use a mod choke



i was the same way. #2's and a mod all day. 

after missing ducks i reluctantly switched to an improved cylinder and my kill rate increased- im a big fan of the IC now.

i always thought any shot smaller than #2's was too small as well until i started shootin #3's and #4's. killed em dead and was easier on the shoulder. i wont be buying anymore #2's if #3's are available.


just got to find what works for you.


----------



## stuckonquack (Feb 1, 2010)

well like i said depends on hunting situation i need a little tighter pattern for distance shots and shoot #2 little larger shot from the 3 and close to same pellet count


----------



## boothy (Feb 1, 2010)

Where are you hunting timber or flooded rice fields.  Timber imp. cyl.  flooded fields mod. or a steel full like a pattern master.


----------



## turky93 (Feb 1, 2010)

MagSPot said:


> Like how



If you're hunting where the ducks are willing to work and decoy in, use an open choke. If you're hunting pressured open water birds, use a full thats approved for steel. Briley makes a good one.


----------



## JerkBait (Feb 1, 2010)

turky93 said:


> If you're hunting pressured open water birds, use a full thats approved for steel.



or find a way to get those birds in range. 

i think all this full choke talk adds to the skybusting problem that we already have.

if you dont think you can hit it with an improved cylinder choke then do not pull the trigger.


----------



## stuckonquack (Feb 1, 2010)

only skybusting is shooting up not out when they buzz your decoys


----------



## JerkBait (Feb 1, 2010)

stuckonquack said:


> only skybusting is shooting up not out when they buzz your decoys



horizontal sky busting is just as bad as vertical.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Feb 1, 2010)

I am also a fan of #3 although I will use a modified also.


----------



## slayer1 (Feb 2, 2010)

It all depends on the hunting situation. I shoot modified for close shots 25 yrds. and closer.  Full choke for 25 to 45 yrds.  One thing to remember even though your choke is a little tighter you don't have alot of finishing off shots and problems with ducks flying 100yrds out a falling out of the sky.  You still need to pattern your gun with both chokes so you know what kind of pattern you will have at a desired range with each choke and shot size.


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Feb 2, 2010)

I find one handed about halfway up their necks works real good, I have some friends that like to use both hands for large ducks though.... all kidding aside, I have always used stock IC or MOD depending on the situation.  Sorry for the humorless humor at the start of my response.


----------



## gb1075 (Feb 2, 2010)

i like mod with #2 shot.  I agree with slayer, there is no substitute for patterning your gun with whatever choke/shot combo you decide on.  If you know that you have a good pattern then you will be more comfortable in making your shots.


----------



## savannah duck hunter (Feb 3, 2010)

This might help...
http://www.kicks-ind.com/


----------



## castaway (Feb 3, 2010)

I hunt flooded timber a lot and the imp. cylinder works good for me. Im with jerkbait the full choke tends to lead to more sky busting imo.


----------



## PaulD (Feb 3, 2010)

#3 and a mod in all situations. You miss them or you absolutely drop them stone dead. Either way it's ethical and effective. I only shoot 30 yards and closer. I hate googans and skybusters.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Feb 4, 2010)

is it still sky busting if your killing the birds your shooting at.... someone question me the other day until he saw my stack o birds..... i shoot a kicks high flyer pass with hevi metal 3's


----------



## cmk07c (Feb 4, 2010)

I just switched out my choke to I.C looking forward to next year with it.


----------



## Headsortails (Feb 4, 2010)

I.C. and #3 shot. I shoot em" close because I like to see the suprise im their eyes. Seriously, test have proven that more hits kill better than bigger hits and the #3 shot is the most effective steel shot for ducks with a clean kill range of 51 yds. #2 will kill a little father but has less shot. I shoot 2 #3's and finish with a #2.


----------



## RAYM (Feb 8, 2010)

PATTERN MASTER EXTENDED WITH 3 1/2 INCH BLACK CLOUD BBB.READY TO TAKE DOWN AIRPLANES


----------



## GTN (Feb 8, 2010)

I really don't think what choke you have in there makes a difference on sky bustin, skybusters are just that. I agree with everyone else here on finding the right choke and shot that produces the best pattern for you.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Feb 8, 2010)

I shoot either an I/C or Mod. Kick's High Flyer chokes depending on the hunting I'm doing with #3 steel.


----------



## wareagle5.0 (Feb 8, 2010)

RAYM said:


> PATTERN MASTER EXTENDED WITH 3 1/2 INCH BLACK CLOUD BBB.READY TO TAKE DOWN AIRPLANES



have you patterned that combo, i heard/read that you weren't supposed to shoot the flight control wad through a pattern master? just wondering.


----------



## stuckonquack (Feb 8, 2010)

not to suure about the pattern master but you can not shoot black cloud through a ported choke that is why i like the kicks choke


----------



## wareagle5.0 (Feb 8, 2010)

pattern master exended range is ported, thats why i was wondering


----------

